

Ask HN: Are there any number or math based multiplayer board games?  - timinman

Sometimes we have friends over for a couple games of Scrabble.  One of my friends said that it would be more fun if there was a way to play with numbers instead of letters.  It got us talking about creating some kind of multiplayer number puzzle game, maybe like a cross between Sudoku and Scrabble.  Surely someone has had this idea before.  Has anyone played a board game like this?
======
RBerenguel
We had a TV show here in Spain, that as it turns out also featured in the UK
and France. It was known here as "Cifras y letras" (Numbers and letters) and
it went to make also a board game. You can check the English wikipedia
explanation for some information:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countdown_(game_show)>

------
jhfgght
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjOZtWZ56lc> ?

------
eitally
Go.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_and_mathematics> and
[http://www.msoworld.com/mindzine/news/orient/go/special/goma...](http://www.msoworld.com/mindzine/news/orient/go/special/gomath.html)

------
danio
rummikub is quite fun. It's Rummy based (runs and sets) and re-arranging
numbers and looking for patterns is key. No maths involved though.

------
Mathnerd314
There's a board game called Equate.

